# PCSat2

## K6VHF

....   PCSat2  PSK-31    ?
   - 
Voice Repeater Downlink
	437.975MHz FM
     Voice Repeater ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## DL8RCB

> PCSat2


*Uplink*

*PACKET 145.825 MHz (FM,FSK, AX.25 9k6)
VOICE 145.825 MHz (FM)
PSK31 29.402 (LSB)*

*Downlink*

*PACKET 437.975 MHz (FM,FSK, AX.25 9k6)
VOICE 435.275 MHz (FM)
PSK31 435.275 MHz*

----------

